# VW Passat - Emergency Brake, left rear won't release



## killerbee2k (Jan 11, 2010)

When i release the emergency brake the drivers side read doesn't 
seem to release. If I go behind the wheel and push the lever forward
the brake seems to release. Just not sure why it is not doing it on its
own.
I figure it can only be one of 2 things. Caliper or the brake cable itself.
Any thoughts on this? Anything I can do to repair it myself?
THanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: VW Passat - Emergency Brake, left rear won't release (killerbee2k)*

Cables go bad all the time. The rubber outer sheath crack, then moisture gets in and causes rust to form seizing the inner cable to the metal housing.
Parking brake cables are easy to change. Do both sides at the same time. The cables are cheap.


----------

